# Flax Seed



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

DieselDog said:


> Does anyone use ground flax in their dogs diet to add fiber? I'm trying to find something to use with the pumpkin Diesel gets. It does seem to be doing the job... Any other suggestions would be appreciated!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


 Flaxseed is a good source of omega 3 fatty acids as well. I haven't started supplementing Maxwell's food, but I have been hiding it in my kids food for years now. It goes into pancakes, fruit smoothies, bread, cereal, pasta sauces, casseroles, etc. 

It's like Frank's Red Hot. I put that s#!+ on everything. LOL!


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Ideally, a dog should be eating a food that doesn't routinely require the addition of extra fiber to make it work. I don't know what the background is for your dog; but is there a specific reason you feel you need to add pumpkin.

I've often added a small amount of pumpkin when transitioning to a new food or when a dog had a mildly upset tummy; but not as an everyday supplement. Pumpkin, in general, is less irritating than the flaxseed meal may be. Not all dogs do well with it.


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

MyBentley said:


> Ideally, a dog should be eating a food that doesn't routinely require the addition of extra fiber to make it work. I don't know what the background is for your dog; but is there a specific reason you feel you need to add pumpkin.
> 
> I've often added a small amount of pumpkin when transitioning to a new food or when a dog had a mildly upset tummy; but not as an everyday supplement. Pumpkin, in general, is less irritating than the flaxseed meal may be. Not all dogs do well with it.


We have an anal gland issue that is recurring. I've had to take him in about every 2-3 months to have them expressed and the vet recommended pumpkin in his food once daily to help with bulking(about a tablespoon). Recently she recommended adding some Metamucil as well. I don't feel good about giving him Metamucil without mixing it with water. I don't want to create a blockage. Just looking for other options and thought I may have read about the flax somewhere 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

My vet recommended shredded wheat mini, plain (no added sugar) for our Erica. She had anal gland problems when we rescued her and haven't had problems for 3 years now. She gets them as treats, maybe 6-8 daily.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Bob Dylan said:


> My vet recommended shredded wheat mini, plain (no added sugar) for our Erica. She had anal gland problems when we rescued her and haven't had problems for 3 years now. She gets them as treats, maybe 6-8 daily.


Yum. I used to eat those as a kid! I loved searching for the doubles, and sometimes even triples in every box.

For the record, I personally haven't had any anal gland issues while eating shredded wheat. Just sayin...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

DieselDog said:


> We have an anal gland issue that is recurring. I've had to take him in about every 2-3 months to have them expressed and the vet recommended pumpkin in his food once daily to help with bulking(about a tablespoon). Recently she recommended adding some Metamucil as well. I don't feel good about giving him Metamucil without mixing it with water. I don't want to create a blockage. Just looking for other options and thought I may have read about the flax somewhere
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I prefer psyllium husks to Metamucil simply because I don't need the added sugar that is in many Metamucil products. You can add a little water to the kibble if you are concerned about giving it.


----------

